# Newbie with questions



## Baird Farms (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I had been toying around with getting some pygmies or dwarfs for the last several months, but I wanted to make sure that we had everything set up right before we decided on what we were getting. My hubby, the go getter that he is, hauled cattle for his dad and came home with two little ones, Brownie and Oreo. I'm not sure if they are pygmies, dwarfs, or something else, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I apologize for the pics--it was the same day that they came home, so they still had the stickers from the livestock sale stuck on their heads!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!

Cute babies...are they wethered?
The dark one does appear to be a nigerian but the lighter one could be a mix, his color looks to be Alpine but nigies can have the same color too.
Hope you find all the info you are looking for here...if not, just ask :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look mostly nigerian dwarf, but could definately be a cross or some sort of mix. They sure are cute!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree with the others. To me, the buckskin one looks very Nigi, tho -- could be pure Nigerian!


----------



## Baird Farms (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! The brown smaller one is a wether, and the larger black and white is a female. I'm still new to all of this, so I appreciate all of the help I can get!


----------

